# Temporary Egg Price Guide (UPDATE #4!!!!)



## PeeBraiin (Mar 26, 2016)

I've been seeing that alot of people have no Idea on how to price the eggs
This is a *Temporary * guide because Sholee has been inactive and stuff so pricing eggs has been hell.


Please post below how much you've sold them for






500-600tbt (Avg price: 550tbt)


Spoiler:  Recent Transactions



milkirue sold one for 500
One was bought for 550


_______________________________________________________






 (Avg Value: 1.8k)
1.8k-2k (a few just like the sakura egg have been sold for prices around 50 or 200 but I'm considering those to be outliers)


Spoiler:  Recent Transactions



sakura egg for a blue candy
sakura egg for an apple and a regular egg
Sakura egg for 1.8K
 3 Sakura Eggs for 1.3k each. 
 blue feather for a Sakura egg.
Traded 2 blue feathers for 2 Sakura eggs (2 separate trades)
Traded 1 Blue feather, 1 Shamrock and 100 btb for 1 Sakura egg
traded a Sakura egg for a chocolate cake
Bought a Sakura Egg for 1.9k


_______________________________________________________






 (avg Value: 1.8k)
1.8k-2k


Spoiler:  Recent Transactions



pikachu egg for two choco cakes
1 pikachu egg for 1.3k
Pikachu egg for an apple


_______________________________________________________






 (3k-5k) (avg value: 4k)


Spoiler:  Recent Transactions



Skyfall bought one for 3k
One was bought for 3k
 traded 2 chocolate cakes and 1k TBT for 1 candy egg
One was traded for two pikachu eggs
traded a choco cake plus a blue candy for a candy egg


_______________________________________________________





 (estimated 8-11k) (average value: 10k)


Spoiler:  Recent Transactions



One was bought for 7.5k
one was sold at 10.2k
One was traded for a hammer
One was traded for a Hammer collectible 
One was sold at 10.5k (bought with a sakura egg)
traded a purple feather for a dark egg and 1k BTB
Traded a Dark for a Toy Hammer!
Traded 2 peaches+ 7.2k tbt for 1 dark egg
traded dark egg for purple feather



The egg hype has definitely died down now so I will be closing this


----------



## Cinabunni (Mar 26, 2016)

How much for tasty cake?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 26, 2016)

Cinabunni said:


> How much for tasty cake?



cinna pls


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2016)

---


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 26, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> I feel like the pikachu and Sakura eggs should be worth a little more based on how many will be in circulation. Let look at the shamrock for example. There are 500 in circulation @ 600 a piece. The other two eggs only have 100 in circulation. I would estimate they should be around 3k and the with the candy egg @ was it 35? In circulation? I feel like could go for a lot more than 3k I would say like 7-8k. And as for the Dark candy, with the little amount that will be around, should go from anywhere between 12-15k. This is just my opinion  please let me know what you think about these possible prices!



Just going based on what I've seen them gof or and pices people are willing to pay and stuff


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2016)

that dark candy tho


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

boop


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

i sold a regular egg for 500 tbt


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 27, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> that dark candy tho



I thought dark candy was ungiftable (like the golden egg)?

Either way, I wonder how much the dark eggs are gonna inflate o:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I thought dark candy was ungiftable (like the golden egg)?
> 
> Either way, I wonder how much the dark eggs are gonna inflate o:



They are giftable


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

I want a dark egg so much but jsjj7^^5T


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I want a dark egg so much but jsjj7^^5T



There will be another restock as far as I knwo
but onyl 1 more


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> There will be another restock as far as I knwo
> but onyl 1 more



I've only got 12, though ;-;


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 27, 2016)

BTW, I traded a purple feather for a dark egg and 1k BTB


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2016)

Traded a Dark for a Toy Hammer!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 27, 2016)

thanks for this!

bumpin'.


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

bought a pikachu egg for 500


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

I got a Pika egg and a Sakura egg for 20 each xD


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 27, 2016)

how do you guys get those eggs so cheap? :S


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I got a Pika egg and a Sakura egg for 20 each xD



SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

milkirue said:


> SERIOUSLY?



Yup lmao


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yup lmao



Who sold it to you?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 27, 2016)

milkirue said:


> Who sold it to you?



a super new member who goes by fhu


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

shiida said:


> a super new member who goes by fhu



^ yupp


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 27, 2016)

shiida said:


> a super new member who goes by fhu



they were trying to buy a dark egg for 50tbt
rip


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

shiida said:


> a super new member who goes by fhu



oh okay thanks


----------



## boujee (Mar 27, 2016)

poor fhu


----------



## Jacob (Mar 27, 2016)

oh wow thats a little uncool tho


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

F L a K e said:


> they were trying to buy a dark egg for 50tbt
> rip



rip x infinity


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Those will not be posted since those are obvious outloers


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 27, 2016)

Jacob said:


> oh wow thats a little uncool tho



agreed ):
ive seen a couple new naive members sell the new eggs for 20-200
ah well.. will just have to keep bumping this thread & hope it gets seen.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Alexi said:


> agreed ):
> ive seen a couple new naive members sell the new eggs for 20-200
> ah well.. will just have to keep bumping this thread & hope it gets seen.



Hopefully!


----------



## Fhu (Mar 27, 2016)

i sold some egg hopefully i can get the dark eggs now )


----------



## piichinu (Mar 27, 2016)

Fhu said:


> i sold some egg hopefully i can get the dark eggs now )



so r you nightmares' alt


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 27, 2016)

shiida said:


> so r you nightmares' alt



I was wondering that too...


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

shiida said:


> so r you nightmares' alt



Whut


----------



## pandapples (Mar 27, 2016)

"new" members smart enough to solve 12+ egg clues but dumb enough to get ripped off


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 27, 2016)

F L a K e said:


> how do you guys get those eggs so cheap? :S



Asking the same question -.-


----------



## piichinu (Mar 27, 2016)

MardyBum said:


> Asking the same question -.-



what u do is make an alt, then sell eggs to urself thru the alt cuz u think it makes things less suspicious. but before you do that you need to ask what a collectible is and call yourself dumb on the egg hunt thread. no one will ever suspect a thing


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 27, 2016)

shiida said:


> what u do is make an alt, then sell eggs to urself thru the alt cuz u think it makes things less suspicious. but before you do that you need to ask what a collectible is and call yourself dumb on the egg hunt thread. no one will ever suspect a thing



RIP x


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Updated the pika and sakura egg prices!~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sold a Sakura Egg for 2k


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Updated the pika and sakura egg prices!~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sold a Sakura Egg for 2k



Nice lineup!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

Misti said:


> Nice lineup!



Thanks!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

BOOP


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 28, 2016)

I sold:
Pikachu Egg for 2000
Sakura Egg for 2000
(2) Candy Eggs for 3000 each

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just bought a Dark Egg for 7500


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks~


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for making this! Looking to buy and sell eggs, this is very helpful


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Thank you for making this! Looking to buy and sell eggs, this is very helpful



Anytime!


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Jelly~ I sold TWO Candy for 3000 EACH ...


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 28, 2016)

Not sure if this helps buuuuut...
sold a dark egg + sakura for a combined price of 10.5k


----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

How do people have negative eggs?
lol sorry for the ridiculously out of place post haha


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

I honestly have no idea O: Anyone know?


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 28, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> How do people have negative eggs?
> lol sorry for the ridiculously out of place post haha



I am curious myself!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2016)

m3ow had a glitch where she got 2 eggs from 1 clue. then she spent them all so she had 0 but Jer still had the need to deduct one lmao


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

doughssant said:


> m3ow had a glitch where she got 2 eggs from 1 clue. then she spent them all so she had 0 but Jer still had the need to deduct one lmao



A friend of mine Cinabunny has -3


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 28, 2016)

Idk if trading counts but here are all my trades:
sakura egg for a blue candy
sakura egg for an apple and a regular egg
pikachu egg for two choco cakes

so yeah my sakura and pikachu eggs each sold roughly around 2k. o:

(and omfg negative eggs, how are the mods going to fix that haha)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Idk if trading counts but here are all my trades:
> sakura egg for a blue candy
> sakura egg for an apple and a regular egg
> pikachu egg for two choco cakes
> ...



Trades are also put into the guide so people can have avague idea about values


----------



## N a t (Mar 28, 2016)

What about the egg currency on our profiles? Before purchasing a collectable, can we trade/sell/buy the "pre" eggs? I'm having such a hard time on these clues that I'd rather buy the "pre" eggs off of other users. :x


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 28, 2016)

protest dark egg prices bc wtf


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> What about the egg currency on our profiles? Before purchasing a collectable, can we trade/sell/buy the "pre" eggs? I'm having such a hard time on these clues that I'd rather buy the "pre" eggs off of other users. :x



You're not able tongive someone or receive the egg currency. But you can receive and gift the egg collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zanessa said:


> protest dark egg prices bc wtf



Honestly.


----------



## boujee (Mar 28, 2016)

Traded a pikachu egg for a apple collectible


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Traded a pikachu egg for a apple collectible



Thanks!


----------



## N a t (Mar 28, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> You're not able tongive someone or receive the egg currency. But you can receive and gift the egg collectibles



Ah poopy, ok. Thanks!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2016)

dark egg prices are insane wtf


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Ah poopy, ok. Thanks!


Anytime 


doughssant said:


> dark egg prices are insane wtf


I know!! Low key wanna sell mine but I think I'll wait


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 28, 2016)

How much is a Classic Egg going for?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Sholee (Mar 28, 2016)

traded a toy hammer for a dark egg collectible


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 28, 2016)

traded candy egg for 2 choco cakes + 1kTBT


----------



## Trundle (Mar 28, 2016)

i mean the prices are reasonable. just because they are high doesn't mean they're not worth that much in the market


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 28, 2016)

bought a regular egg for 550!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

BeaverMan2016 said:


> i mean the prices are reasonable. just because they are high doesn't mean they're not worth that much in the market


Curious to see whether the prices will go up or down



cheezyfries said:


> bought a regular egg for 550!


Thank you  Will update OP!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 28, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Curious to see whether the prices will go up or down
> 
> 
> Thank you  Will update OP!



i think the dark egg at least will go down eventually seeing as how this event is fairly new so everyone is jittering to make profits while it's still hot


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 28, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> How do people have negative eggs?
> lol sorry for the ridiculously out of place post haha



Yesterday, there was a glitch and I got 2 eggs for one answer. Tina removed the extra egg. Later on, Justin (I think?) checked to see who got extra eggs from the glitch and removed them. For a little while, I had -1 eggs because he didn't know Tina had already removed mine. I told her about it and she fixed it. Maybe that's what happened to the other people.


----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

traded 2 pikachu eggs for a candy egg


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> traded 2 pikachu eggs for a candy egg



That lineup is looking great!  Congrats~


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 28, 2016)

You're doin' a good job!  

(It's a lot of work, right?    But fun too.  Thx for trying to keep tabs, it's valuable for people who aren't on here all the time, stalking.)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> You're doin' a good job!
> 
> (It's a lot of work, right?    But fun too.  Thx for trying to keep tabs, it's valuable for people who aren't on here all the time, stalking.)



(Omg, this is so much work but I find it to be very fun ^^)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 28, 2016)

a day or two ago i sold a pikachu egg for 500 x'DD


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

traded a choco cake plus a blue candy for a candy egg


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

average price for candy egg added!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 28, 2016)

I bought an Easter Egg for 200 tbt


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I bought an Easter Egg for 200 tbt



how do u people keep getting cheap collectibles


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2016)

sold my dark egg for 7.2ltbt plus 2 peaches, which equals a total of 10ktbt.
i also sold my easter egg to cadbberry for 200tbt <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



F L a K e said:


> how do u people keep getting cheap collectibles



because 'm friends w/ her. lol.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

taesaek said:


> sold my dark egg for 7.2ltbt plus 2 peaches, which equals a total of 10ktbt.
> i also sold my easter egg to cadbberry for 200tbt <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Adding to OP, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you @gamzee for pming me with sold prices c:


----------



## boujee (Mar 28, 2016)

Bumping this for you, but I'll what post what I did:
Traded a Sakura egg for a chocolate cake collectible 
Traded black egg for 5k, 4 chocolate cake collectibles, and a Easter egg.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Bumping this for you, but I'll what post what I did:
> Traded a Sakura egg for a chocolate cake collectible
> Traded black egg for 5k, 4 chocolate cake collectibles, and a Easter egg.



thanks <3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

Bought a pikachu egg for a chocolate cake and a shamrock (2.2k)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 28, 2016)

Traded 2 blue feathers for 2 Sakura eggs (2 separate trades)
Traded 1 Blue feather, 1 Shamrock and 100 btb for 1 Sakura egg

Note - I posted in Sholee's guide thread and then realized I should have posted this info here.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Misti said:


> Traded 2 blue feathers for 2 Sakura eggs (2 separate trades)
> Traded 1 Blue feather, 1 Shamrock and 100 btb for 1 Sakura egg
> 
> Note - I posted in Sholee's guide thread and then realized I should have posted this info here.



Thanks, Misti! Updating~


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

booop


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 28, 2016)

I sold two Easter Eggs for 500 and one for 399 because I was in a good mood and wanted to give someone a good deal.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, Belle!


----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

Bump for reference!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

egg bumpz


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 29, 2016)

Good Morning - 

I bought a Sakura egg for 1.8K
I trade a blue feather for a Sakura egg.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

I traded dark egg for purple feather


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)

Ah, thank you so much everyone! (I just woke up lmao) Will update ASAP


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

Bought a Sakura Egg for 1.9k >.<


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Bought a Sakura Egg for 1.9k >.<



Thanks for letting me know


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)

added spoilers~


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 29, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> added spoilers~



Looks so much cleaner with spoilers!  

I'm surprised the pikachu is ever so slightly not as popular as sakura.  i thought for sure that one was gonna be in super high demand.  who knew?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Looks so much cleaner with spoilers!
> 
> I'm surprised the pikachu is ever so slightly not as popular as sakura.  i thought for sure that one was gonna be in super high demand.  who knew?



Yeah same, everyone was going crazy for the Pika Egg while the hunt was on...


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Looks so much cleaner with spoilers!
> 
> I'm surprised the pikachu is ever so slightly not as popular as sakura.  i thought for sure that one was gonna be in super high demand.  who knew?



eh, ya take off Pikachu's ears and tails and end up with a freaky little rouge-cheeked eggie...


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> Looks so much cleaner with spoilers!
> 
> I'm surprised the pikachu is ever so slightly not as popular as sakura.  i thought for sure that one was gonna be in super high demand.  who knew?



Thanks, Skyfall! And yeah, I think Sakura are more popular because they're cuter!


King Dad said:


> eh, ya take off Pikachu's ears and tails and end up with a freaky little rouge-cheeked eggie...



Maybe if they had added the ears and tail everyone would go crazy


Nightmares said:


> Yeah same, everyone was going crazy for the Pika Egg while the hunt was on...



Sakura egg is what everyone seems to be going for now O:


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2016)

Sold a regular Easter egg for 500 tbt


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 29, 2016)

I got a candy egg +3k for a hammer


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> Sold a regular Easter egg for 500 tbt





Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got a candy egg +3k for a hammer



Thank you


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Mar 29, 2016)

BUMP <3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 29, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Kellybelly (Mar 30, 2016)

Bought 3 Sakura Eggs and 1 Pikachu Egg for 1.3k each.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 30, 2016)

Kellybelly said:


> Bought 3 Sakura Eggs and 1 Pikachu Egg for 1.3k each.



Thanks! Lineup is on point! ^^


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 30, 2016)

Avg prices for pikachu and sakura have been changed slightly.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol every time I come here, the list looks a little neater xD


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 30, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Lol every time I come here, the list looks a little neater xD



Thanks: ') it was so messy that it was bothering me lol


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Thanks: ') it was so messy that it was bothering me lol



Of course lol, you're doing very well, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 30, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Of course lol, you're doing very well, thanks for the hard work!



Ah, Thank you ;w;


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 31, 2016)




----------

